# VQ35DE Runs 12.995 @ 110.6 MPH



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

2002 SE 6 Speed, HLSD, Sterling Mist, Black Cloth, Sunroof
RT Cat, UR UDP, CAI, Nitrous Oxide (Dual stage EFI Dry), 35% Llumar tint, Eibach Springs, Addco RSB and a loose nut behind the steering wheel.

313hp - 337tq 06/20/2002
12.995 @ 110.60 08/24/2002
Best speed 111.53 08/10/2002


Best Nitrous run on 22x8-15 MT Drag slicks
08/24/2002
R/T ... .918
60' ... 2.122
330 ... 5.723
1/8 ... 8.564
MPH ... 87.50
1000 ... 10.963
1/4 ... 12.995
MPH ... 110.60


Best all motor run on RE92 Street tires

8/10/2002


R/T ... .530
60' ... 2.262
330 ... 6.162
1/8 ... 9.326
MPH ... 77.08
1000 ... 12.031
1/4 ... 14.329
MPH ... 96.78

Best Nitrous speed
8/10/2002
111.53 MPH RE92 Street tires


Best all motor run on Et Drags

R/T ... 1.234
60' ... 2.142
330 ... 5.946
1/8 ... 9.113
MPH ... 78.54
1000 ... 11.857
1/4 ... 14.175
MPH ... 96.96

08/24/2002 


More info 
here


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What size shot?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice job! Those are great times!


----------

